# Best test to find out Enneagram type?



## Tesalyn (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi. I was wondering about free online tests to find out my enneagram type and any interesting additional information (like wings and such). I read about the enneagram years ago, but I don't remember a lot, other than what main type I thought I was then. Have any of you taken tests that you thought were particularly good/accurate? Thanks.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Tesalyn said:


> Hi. I was wondering about free online tests to find out my enneagram type and any interesting additional information (like wings and such). I read about the enneagram years ago, but I don't remember a lot, other than what main type I thought I was then. Have any of you taken tests that you thought were particularly good/accurate? Thanks.


Eclectic Energies Enneagram Tests (free)

Click the first one, then explore the top few results. Note: has been the most accurate I've come across, but it is NOT fail proof.


----------



## Tesalyn (Mar 22, 2013)

I took both the first test and the second one and got different results. For the first, I got 6w7 as my top result and for the second I got 4w3 as my top result. Both main results seem to fit me, while neither of the wings do (ie I do not relate that much to either 7 or 3). When I looked at this years ago, I remember that I seemed to be 4. In the first test 6 scored 10.3, while 4 scored 10, which isn't much of a difference, but the first four result was lower in the list (fifth I think) when taking wings into account. For the second result I got the Sexual Variant (really wish that was named differently, but the description fit me, I'm definitely relationship and one-on-one interaction focused). Does anyone know how I can figure out what my type actually is? More tests I can take? I'll probably post this on the board for those confused about what type they are as well. Thanks.


----------



## Tesalyn (Mar 22, 2013)

Okay. I think I get it now. I looked into my tritype, took this test: Enneagram Tritype, and figured it out (the test did cost $10, but it helped with my confusion on this). I am a 4, tritype 461, with no wing suggested. I haven't looked into the 1 part of that yet, but otherwise it fits me quite well.Thanks for helping me get started on this. =-)


----------



## Tesalyn (Mar 22, 2013)

I took the Enneagram test that Personality Cafe has (I didn't realize they had one) and I got 4w5, which also seemed to fit. So, I think I know that now, too.


----------

